# outside the box.



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I have several damaged frames laying around the studio, and in the past I would mount a print than paint out on to the frame. the result was a bit outside the square box of the frame and they are popular at our gallery.

I wanted to do the same thing with some carvings. these are just off the CNC table, so as of yet not cleaned up or ready to mount, but you get the idea.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you are in a class all it's own...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

+1 to what Stick said. Fantastic work, Scott.

David


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Make something out of all of it. Someone somewhere will like it down the line. Some of the most popular things have been made from scraps and oopsies.

Good thinking. It reminds me of the Xmas moose and the R.

You have a gallery and a studio -- all I got is a basement. lol


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Those are outstanding, Scott.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Pretty awesome.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Very nice. Fabulous work.

It's key to think differently. When you always follow the same road, you always get to the same place.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow ! Scott, 
I like all three and I know I am Canadian, but that Eagle is something else. I have a collection of Eagles from small figurines to large brass and acrylic sculptures. I also have only one tattoo and of course it's an Eagle on my right bicep.
I would like to know the price for the Eagle. I have never been interested in a CNC before seeing your work, but you are making it very tempting.

Dan


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like art that projects outside the frame and occasionally use it in a promotional image. Really nice. While I find some CNC projects interesting, the one I buy will come with divorce papers.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Danman1957 said:


> Wow ! Scott,
> I like all three and I know I am Canadian, but that Eagle is something else. I have a collection of Eagles from small figurines to large brass and acrylic sculptures. I also have only one tattoo and of course it's an Eagle on my right bicep.
> I would like to know the price for the Eagle. I have never been interested in a CNC before seeing your work, but you are making it very tempting.
> 
> Dan


its ok for Canadians to like Eagles Dan, I checked with Justin T. I went to college in Calgary, what part are you from?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Scottart said:


> I have several damaged frames laying around the studio, and in the past I would mount a print than paint out on to the frame. the result was a bit outside the square box of the frame and they are popular at our gallery.
> 
> I wanted to do the same thing with some carvings. these are just off the CNC table, so as of yet not cleaned up or ready to mount, but you get the idea.


Fantastic work Scott. I don't see how you do it. Keep posting pictures and I will keep looking at them.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great, really like the flag and eagle best.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Good use of those old damaged frames. Sure was convenient that they were damaged right where your carvings would cover up the damage. :grin:

And I guess you are going to paint these and take them over the top.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

We had an art teacher who had two signature concepts in all of his works: 1) his paintings always ran outside of his proscribed edges (ex: a boy chasing a rabbit - rabbit was running away outside the main picture); 2) he always had a very difficult-to-find empty whiskey bottle laying in the picture - a reminder of what whiskey had done to the American Indian - the artist was Cherokee. The effect was "sobering" and very thought provoking. I love your work; and, of course, these bring great memories of E.G. Thompson.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> you are in a class all it's own...


YEAH! What he said!


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

There better not be something mechanical coming from this or
songs like Take me to the River or Dont worry be happy.....

Once again.... the talent & creativity. Unsurpassed


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Scott,

I know it's ok to like Eagles but I think I like ''BEAVER'' too LOL
I am about 40 minutes west of Montreal near the Ontario border. One of these days I hope to make it to Alaska, but then I might not want to come back.

Dan


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice Scott. I like how you make things extend past the borders for that 3D look .
Thanks for posting


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Awesome pattern and carving.


----------

